# CHEAP! CHEAP! Z31 turbo LOTS OF PARTS FOR SUPER CHEAP



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

dont know where to put this thread .... if u need parts i have alot of 300zx turbo parts .....make me a resonable offer....u will be surprised. not askin alot $$..SUPER CHEAP DEAL!!.....jus need to make some room in my basement.....i have hood(no scoup), trunk, fenders, headlights n assembly. doors. front & back bumper.. lots of interior peices... all the trim... alll the windows except windshield......spare tire...T-TOPS,,,,windshild washer resevoir....side mirrors....signals..rear lights..rear storage for 2 seater....mint black turbo seats....rear spoiler.. there may be more but i cant think of anything else..there is most likely more parts. i dont have pictures but the parts are in very good condition WITH NO OR CLOSE TO NO RUST......colour is black.....take one take all...car is already parted, DO NOT HAVE THE CAR ANYMORE...jus parts.... i have all the screws in a box....if u buy it and part out what u dont need on this forum i DONT care...need it gone asap..takin up too much space...first resonable offer takes it all...u will need a truck or sumtin to pick it up...im am located in Hamilton/Stoney Creek...


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

i also forgot to post i have all the intake pieces and a workin MAF as well.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

where are you located?


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

half hour across Canadian border niagara falls...i can meet at the falls on canadian side


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

i will hopefully be in the market for @ least some of these parts soon and live in buffalo so i'll pm u when i finally get the car


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

u havent bought the car yet??


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

im trading with my buddy and he said he'd bring the car this week sometime. i havent seen it yet, but he said it's in pretty good shape. i think i may use a bunch of the stuff u listed, im guessing some of ur parts r from diff years, what year are the hood, front bumper, headlights from?


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

everything is from one car...all black n good cond...all 1986 turbo original and legal lol....the seats r like brand new...people used to tell me the car smelt new


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

ok, i'll let u kno when i finally get this beast


----------



## Matty84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ill take the Seats if you still have them, and ill also grab the spoiler if you've got that too


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

i'll take everything, but i dont think i'll need much of the body parts/glass which i really have no use/space for... what do u want for all the other stuff, i live close to the border and can meet you sometime soon. i'll pm u too


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

i'll take the hatch and fenders too, so everything, but the hood and doors which i would take if u REALLY wanna get rid of them


----------



## yogidapimp58 (Jun 30, 2008)

*you still have the engine?*

If so, how many miles, and is the rear end parted as well. how is your radiator, the tranny as well.


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

EVERYTHING is sold.......only thing left is 15ich JL Audio w2 500watts rms


----------



## Matty84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Could i possibly grab fuses and relays from you?


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

there is absolutly nothing left for this car.....sorry guys.......ALL SOLD

plz lock or close thread


----------



## rabanks51 (Apr 14, 2019)

Post should be closed.


----------

